# What do you think of the new 1918



## mitar98 (Jan 21, 2016)

Whats the general opinion on the new line of 1918 watches?

I think they are beautiful but struggle with pricing. The cheapest model in SS is GBP 9,000, gold are GBP 17,000. While the movement is nicely decorated and has some cool elements (pieces from actual WWII planes) its still a 7750. I know the in-house vs ETA is a separate discussion, but I would expect a bit more at that price range. Having said that some brands sell quartz watches for $5000+.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggiez28 (Jan 18, 2012)

not bad but not on my list to buy.


----------



## BSWTKR (Sep 8, 2013)

i like it alot!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

An eclectic mess.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I typically love Bremonts but there is just too much going on in a small space with that one. Makes the Storm Chaser all that much more appealing to me. Jmho.
Kevin


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

It’s interesting but does seem like they are using someone else’s history for their own benefit with the 1918 on the dial and plain 100 years on the rotor, I don’t buy that they didn’t think of it at all when designing this watch as it all seems intentionally misleading


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Way too busy, and is that a broad arrow on the dial? Can they do that??


----------



## thekush (Dec 30, 2014)

There's a lot going on with that dial...a little too much IMO


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

vipereaper30 said:


> Way too busy, and is that a broad arrow on the dial? Can they do that??


I mean, it's basically a collab with the RAF, so yes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Thought bremont may have been turning a corner with the new divers. Then they come out with a $10k+ 7750 that's over 17mm thick. Lol bremont... Lol


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

There is a lot going on but I don't think the picture does the model justice. In the metal and on the wrist its really nice. 

Thicker case but it wears well.


----------



## HTown (Jan 5, 2015)

Does it have a screw down crown? In my experience this is an indispensable feature on a Bremont.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awildermode (Mar 23, 2015)

HTown said:


> Does it have a screw down crown? In my experience this is an indispensable feature on a Bremont.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bremont did away with screw down crowns a few years ago on most, if not all of their watches. Not sure about Limited Editions and divers.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Thicker case but it wears well.


Yet the forum sponsor removed the pics he posted that showed the side profile.:think:


----------



## huntsvillehorologist (Aug 30, 2014)

This ones a bit pricey, but should wear the same as their other 43mm three piece cases. I’m a fan, but not at this price point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weiserone (Jan 9, 2017)

This one took a while to grow on me.


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

I like it, but not as much as some of their other LE's. It's unique for sure.


----------



## diegohwang (Oct 22, 2017)

looks a lot like JLC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

